# die neue Soulrider Villa



## Maui (22. August 2003)

jungs wenn das was wird und ihr auch einen evil ride bauen wollt und genug platz ist dann wär das doch schonmal ein anfang 

gebt euch das Teil >>>


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (22. August 2003)

wenn wir grad dabei sind!

hier ihr wisst was zu tun ist!!!!

guckt hier 

cu bis morgen früh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (22. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dj-Airstrike _
> *wenn wir grad dabei sind!
> 
> hier ihr wisst was zu tun ist!!!!
> ...


----------



## BuiltForSpeed (24. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dj-Airstrike _
> *
> hier ihr wisst was zu tun ist!!!!
> 
> ...



Is mir schlecht ... 

Wie wars eigentlich in Wildbad?

Cu
Tom


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (26. August 2003)

MORDSGAUDI!!!!

ich finds sehr geil dort, extrem abwechslungsreich!!!!

aber das beste ist, daß das tomac ohne ausfälle gehalten hat!!!


----------



## Maui (26. August 2003)

ja war sehr fett vor allem der irreale DH1.
die schippen da wieder was unfassbar.
ei dann bis demnächst in T hoffentlich.


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (26. August 2003)

süß!


----------



## 1.Soulrider (31. August 2003)

bin wieder da!


----------



## Maui (31. August 2003)

wo treibt sich den der friso rum, untergetaucht?


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (1. September 2003)

bis gestern eurobike, und ab heute is er auf der wm, soweit ich weiss!


----------



## pulse1 (14. September 2003)

Hi hier ist das Bild vom hela Gap!!! 
Bis nächste Woche dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pulse1 (14. September 2003)

Hier ein paar Jungs von den Soulridern!
Felix,Chriss,Schmied,Matze


----------



## Maui (14. September 2003)

who the f*** is pulse1 hombres?

Bischofsmais in in da House


----------



## 1.Soulrider (14. September 2003)

He, der Typ der gerade die 2,50m Hela gap springt sieht aus wie ich 
Gar nicht so schlecht so ein Foto Handy.
Freu mich auf den BMW Bike-Park und die abendlichen Party´s.
   

Ein SOULRIDER ist jemand, der den ride nicht nur unter den Füßen spürt, sondern auch im Herzen!


----------



## Freeridedragon (15. September 2003)

Tach Flo wann kann man eigentlich im verein beitreten?
Was läuft den nächsten samstag?


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (15. September 2003)

pulse1 is genau wie freeridedragon einer von der nächsten generation!!!

ein soulrider weiß nicht nur woher der trail kommt, sondern auch wohin er ihn führt!

    (trinke grad en legga kaldes zäpfle!!!)


----------



## appollo (16. September 2003)

felix... du hast den appollo vergessen!!! 
tschau max!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von appollo _
> *felix... du hast den appollo vergessen!!!
> tschau max!  *



watt bist du den für einer?
ein Beitrag, schüler und Freeski?
welcom
MAUI


----------



## appollo (17. September 2003)

ja, warum denn nit?? 
soll dass auf dem bild etwa freeski sein??
d versteh ich aber as anderes drunter! 

komm grad aus da school... 

cu max!


----------



## Maui (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von appollo _
> *ja, warum denn nit??
> soll dass auf dem bild etwa freeski sein??
> d versteh ich aber as anderes drunter!
> ...


du meinst bestimmt so was?





oder meinst du freeski in sölden am tresen in die hose pinkeln oder watt


----------



## appollo (17. September 2003)

das da is wieder ein bißchen unter trieben! !
felix mach mal bitte mim flo ab was jetz am wochenende so 
alles abgeht.... 

muss noch englisch lernen  

aber ein soulrider gibt ja nie auf!! 

cu max!


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (17. September 2003)

warscheinlich so wie letzten samstag: 13.00 aufm scheidterberg!

ich vermute mal, daß der flo auch so um den dreh´kommen wollte!


----------



## appollo (17. September 2003)

ei ok...  
vielleicht sehen wa uns ja morgen...  

cu max!


----------



## Freeridedragon (18. September 2003)

Tach Felix du wolltest ja mal das bike sehen was ich mir kaufe!
Mit den 210-Scheiben.
ich wollte das bild hochladen aber leider ist es zu groß!!
Dann geh mal unter www.stevens-bikes.de
Und dann ist es vario cm1 (Freerider)
servus Björn


----------



## Maui (18. September 2003)




----------



## Freeridedragon (18. September 2003)

Danke Maui das du das Bike reingestellt hast!!!
Ich habe das einfach nicht hinbekommen mit der richtigen Größe.
Komm mal am Samstag um dich mal zu sehen.
servus Björn


----------



## Freeridedragon (18. September 2003)

Gleich kommen noch ein paar coole Bilder von heute.
Das macht aber mein Bruder pulse1 weil nur der ein Verbindungskabel fürs Handy hat.
Coole Handy Bilder von der Deponie.
Und Felix Nicolai ist auch dabei.
cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pulse1 (18. September 2003)

Hier ist das Nicolai vom Felix!
Coole Felgen!


----------



## pulse1 (18. September 2003)

Das bin ich (Freeridedragon)


----------



## pulse1 (18. September 2003)

Das bin ich (pulse1)


----------



## pulse1 (18. September 2003)

Das ist de max (apollo)


----------



## pulse1 (18. September 2003)

Und das ist de max lomberg(Freestyle Dog)


----------



## pulse1 (18. September 2003)

Das bike kauf ich mir zu Weihnachten.zwar nicht gut,aber für 45 kg wirds wohl reichen,bin ja erst 12(aber schon recht gut)
cu marc


----------



## Freestyle Dog (18. September 2003)

hi Freeridedragon
was geht                           


wohin gehen wir morgen?












    von Freestyle Dog


----------



## Freeridedragon (18. September 2003)

Tach wir gehen morgen nochmal zur deponie und jumpen ein bisschen und natürlich schippen.
cu Björn


----------



## Maui (19. September 2003)

sieht ja so aus als ob die soulrider community wächst.
Na dann übt mal schön. dann können wir 2004 mal wieder ein Soulrider/C-style Rennteam an den Start bringen.

gruss MAUI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## appollo (19. September 2003)

Hi Leute! 
sind grad in da school im unterricht...  
habt ihr schon die neuen bilder gesehen?? 
sin zwar nicht das tollste... aber naja! 

cu max und marc!

   aus dem unterricht!!


----------



## appollo (19. September 2003)

hi ! nochmal...
björn mach das doch auch mal wenn dus schaffst!!

tschau max und marc!


----------



## Freestyle Dog (19. September 2003)

hi björn nim  heute mal die Viedeo kamera mit! 



maui wie viel kostet das downhill t-shirt in schwarz-weiß?








Freestyle Dog


----------



## Freeridedragon (19. September 2003)

Jo ihr penner ward im Computerraum.
Da komme ich auch mal hin wartet nur.
Dafür hatte ich heute nur 5 Stunden,wie immer.
Wir gehen heute zur Deponie.
Max dann geh mal um 14.00 Uhr ins icq.


----------



## Freeridedragon (19. September 2003)

Tach Maui kommst du eigentlich billiger an Carrierstyle.
Denn ich habe schon etwas dort gekauft so ein Bike-Shirt.
Aber wo gibts denn die Downhill Shirts?
cu Björn


----------



## Freeridedragon (19. September 2003)

OK max die kamera ist dabei.
Noch ne Frage an alle kann man kleine Drehs ins Forum stellen?Wenn ja wie?
cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dj-Airstrike (19. September 2003)

gar nit mal so übel, des stevens, aber des giant find ich auch recht fett!

@ maui: is das des besagte bild vom friso??? hab da was gehört!!!

ach so jungs, bin heut wieder dabei! ruft mich einfach mal an!


----------



## Freeridedragon (19. September 2003)

Tach Felix wir fahren so um 4!
Wann hast du zeit?
Deponie?
cu björn


----------



## appollo (19. September 2003)

hi!
toll björn, das schaffst du auch nit wenn du im pc-raum bist! ! 
holste heut die kamera mit?? ich würds nit machen... aber naja...
ich hab vom marc noch ein bild, wo man auch seinen kopf sieht und da sieht der sprung auch besser aus...
hab heut früh zeit, muss nit ins tennis! 
nur noch ein mol dann bin ich endlich abgemeldet...
dann bis nachher !! 

tschau max...

ein soulrider raßt nicht, er fliegt tief!!


----------



## Freestyle Dog (19. September 2003)

hi björn mach mal die Bilder von heute rein

wann treffen wir uns morgen
 

FD Freestyle Dog


----------



## Maui (19. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Freeridedragon _
> *Tach Maui kommst du eigentlich billiger an Carrierstyle.
> Denn ich habe schon etwas dort gekauft so ein Bike-Shirt.
> Aber wo gibts denn die Downhill Shirts?
> cu Björn *



HI FRD (Freeriderdragonistaufdauerzulang)
ende Oktober sind die neuen 2004 Dh designs auf der homepage. rabatte gibts generell nur für Soulrider e.v. Mitglieder oder gesponsorte C-style Race Team Mitglieder. 
Es wird in zukunft auch verbundpreise geben. T´s + Cape etc. 
Aber 19 fürn shirt ist ja nicht so viel und 39 für ein Cape ist wohl extrem billigst. einfarbige T´s mit DH gibts in fast allen Farben auch in Scharz. Wenn du noch fragen hast nur her damit.

gruss maui


----------



## appollo (19. September 2003)

marc oder björn!!
wo bleiben denn die bilder??  
sag mal bis morgen, was jetz morgen genau abgeht...

cu max

PS: wie da ali sich heut abgelegt hat war echt geil!


----------



## pulse1 (19. September 2003)

Tach bin gerade am PC von meinem Bruder.
Max ich habe nur ein Bild auf meinem Handy und zwar das vom Lomberg (Freestyle Dog).
Versuche morgen mal die videos reinzusetzen.
Frage an alle geht das?
cu Björn 


Ali´s Sturz war böse!!!


----------



## appollo (20. September 2003)

hi leute...
björn de max siht auf dem bild voll verpeilt aus!
aber naja hauptsache der ''style'' stimmt....
nicht war??  

bis morgen an alle soulrider...

cu max


----------



## Freeridedragon (20. September 2003)

Ich freu mich schon auf morgen.
Dann gehts nochmal ab in Scheidt. 
Wer kommt morgen nochmal alles?
servus


----------



## Freestyle Dog (20. September 2003)

hi björn
morgen
wann soll ich heute kommen?
wotrffen wir uns 
ich glaub wir tauschen die bilder heute oder morgen aus
einfach an der selben schanze
ok?
denn die sehen ******* aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dj-Airstrike (20. September 2003)

endlich wird im saarlandforum wieder gespammt!!!

@ maui: wie is das nun mit den karre (see pm's)


----------



## pulse1 (20. September 2003)

Tach jetzt werden wieder coole Bilder ins netz gesetzt!
Von der Deponie.
cu Max,phillip,marc,Björn


----------



## appollo (20. September 2003)

dann macht auch mol ihr Helden!!

cu max  !


----------



## pulse1 (20. September 2003)

Flo und Schmied!


----------



## pulse1 (20. September 2003)

Die one man one hand show von flo.


----------



## pulse1 (20. September 2003)

One Hander von hinten!
Soulrider:Florian


----------



## pulse1 (20. September 2003)

Felix beim Jump!


----------



## pulse1 (20. September 2003)

Schmied in Airtime!


----------



## pulse1 (20. September 2003)

Flo in Airtime


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeridedragon (20. September 2003)

Tach das Bild wurde nicht besser war die ganze Zeit zu groß.
Soulrider:Florian beim one hander hinterm Rücken!   
cu Marc und Björn


----------



## Moose (20. September 2003)

wenn Ihr das seid, die da in Scheidt auf den Brettern fahren, dann lasst es mich/ uns doch mal wissen, ich/ wir würden das so gerne mal sehen! (Wir sind ja eher von der CC-Fraktion, aber anschauen wäre echt mal nett!)
Grüsse.


----------



## 1.Soulrider (20. September 2003)

War ne echt fette Säschen heute.
Also morgen bringe ich meine Foto Ausrüstung mit und dan gehen wir das ganze mal wie Pros an.
Ich will Fotos mit langer Belichtungszeit und Blitz machen. Also würde ich sagen um 18:00 auf´m Mond!
Ihr seid alle eingeladen, auch der Typ der paar Beiträge vorher die Frage gestellt hat " ob wir die Jungs von der Strecke auf`m Scheidter Berg sind" Ja man, wir sins.
@Maui: wär cool wenn Du auch am Start bist.
Also ihr SOULRIDER schlaft mal gut und erholt eure kaputten Knochen.

THE ONE MAN ONE HAND SHOW 

 CU FF


----------



## Moose (20. September 2003)

Mond = Schlackeberg bei Fischbach???


----------



## Freeridedragon (20. September 2003)

Tach wann sollen wir dann morgen aufkreuzen?
Auf Deponie oder beim Felix?
Waren heute ganz coole Bilder.
Schleppt mol de maui an den will ich mal sehen.
@ Mooses:nit in Fischbach!
cu Björn n8 an alle Soulrider


----------



## Freestyle Dog (20. September 2003)

HI FLO DU WOLLTSEST DOCJ WISSEN WIE MEIN NEUES BIKE HEIST


es ist von cube bcr 601 es kostet 2.700

wer kommt noch alles ?




FD Freestyle Dog


(max.lomberg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## appollo (20. September 2003)

tach an alle soulrider ( und moose...)!!
wo sollen wir morgen hinkommen?? 
@mosse: die strecke in scheidt is schon abgerissen, falls du es noch nicht wusstest...

also flo wo sollen wir hinkommen??

warum willste dein ganzes zeug mitbringen??
am ende bringste dein bike nit mehr mit!! 

ich bin nch ne zeit lang on....so bis  00 uhr...

tschau max


----------



## Freestyle Dog (21. September 2003)

hi morgen!

was geht heute ab? 

treffen wir uns auf der deponie oder nit?

maui kommst du auch und wer sonst!!!!!!!!  

Und warum erst um 18.00 

wenn ihr kommt bringt aber eure biks mit !!


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (21. September 2003)

treffpunkt: 16.45 bei mir! 

(ihr wisst ja alle wo des ist?) 

ansonsten pm oder sms da ich nur ungern meine adresse hier veröffentliche!

cu felix


----------



## 1.Soulrider (21. September 2003)

Also entweder um 16:45Uhr beim Felix. Oder ab 17:00 auf der Deponie.
Friso und Maui werden dann auch am Start sein.


----------



## Freeridedragon (21. September 2003)

OK Felix wir kommen dann alle zu dir um 16.45 Uhr!
cu Björn


----------



## appollo (21. September 2003)

tach leute!! 
wollt nur mal wissen wie der tag heut war oder jetz
sogar noch is... 

hatte heut leider keine zeit .... (freundin )
aber naja, war auch ganz schön... 

vielleicht ja demnächst...

tschau max!
______________________________
ein soulrider raßt nicht, er fliegt tief!


----------



## Freestyle Dog (21. September 2003)

hi nax wir sind wieder da
was hast du heute tolles mit svja gemacht
björn setz mal die bilder rein.
björn weist du wann die schützer an kommen wann und um wie viel uhr.ca.


----------



## appollo (21. September 2003)

hi noch mal kurz...
@felix: felix bestellst du deine TIOGA vorbauten zufällig bei hibike.de??
ich hab den vorbau auf jeden fall dort für so ziehmlich genau 40 'Eusen' gesehen... 

und ich wollt fragen ob mann den ganz normal mit steuersatz montieren kann...? 

@björn o. marc: setzt ihr heute noch die bilder von heute rein?? 

naja dann bis morgen marc und björn...

und an die andern: wir sehen uns ja hoffentlich noch mal die woche... oder?

tschau max! 
______________________
ein soulrider raßt nicht, er fliegt tief!


----------



## appollo (21. September 2003)

ehm hier felix hab ich ausversehen vergessen...
der TIOGA vorbau!


----------



## pulse1 (21. September 2003)

Hi max!!
Heut haben wir nicht viel bilder gemacht.
Flo hatte ja die professionale ausrüstung dabei,und Björn hat mit der Cam vom flo gefilmt!!
Gebt nix!!
Bis morgen in da school

cu marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dj-Airstrike (22. September 2003)

@ apollo: ohne steuersatz kannst du gar keinen vorbau montieren! die frage is nur, ob dein rohr lang genug ist!

wart doch noch, wenn de eh ein giant kriegst!


----------



## appollo (23. September 2003)

@ felix: aber ich fahr doch immer noch mit dem rockhopper...
außerdem will ich schon länger nen neuen vorrbau!  

max und marc  
______________________________________
ein soulrider raßt nicht, er fliegt tief!


----------



## Freestyle Dog (24. September 2003)

hi 

Wann ist das nächste treffen (von den Soulriders)

und wer kommt alles?

und wo ist es





 
 



FD Freestyle Dog


----------



## Freeridedragon (24. September 2003)

Tach ich wünsche euch einen schönen Aufenthalt im Bikepark.
Lasst die Sau raus.
Bis nächste Woche, dann sind hoffentlich die Anmeldeformulare da.
Hals und Rahmenbruch.   
@ freestyle dogie soulrider sind im Bikepark.Kein Treffen!!!



Servus Björn


----------

